# Gollum says



## Rivendell_librarian (Jul 27, 2022)

Any way of dismissing this pop up other than clicking on the forum rules link?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 27, 2022)

Not that I know of.

S'matter -- you don't like looking at Gollum? I suppose we could do a makeover.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 27, 2022)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> Any way of dismissing this pop up other than clicking on the forum rules link?


I've wondered that-- or how to switch it to Eru... But that seemed fairly hopeless.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Jul 28, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Not that I know of.


 
This was all the answer I needed since I was asking about the pop up, not Gollum


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 28, 2022)

Sorry-- couldn't help myself. 🥺

But to expand slightly, the pop-up was put in place for a reason -- as a permanent reminder for people to abide by the rules. It was considered necessary after repeated violations in that forum. Some recent posts have demonstrated that it still is. Unfortunately.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 28, 2022)

The only way is to give The One Ring to Gollum, and then he will go. 
I gave him once, but I've heard it was stolen from him, by some.... halfling... or something...


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Jul 28, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> The only way is to give The One Ring to Gollum, and then he will go.
> I gave him once, but I've heard it was stolen from him, by some.... halfling... or something...


Was that Gollum or Smeagol?


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Jul 28, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sorry-- couldn't help myself. 🥺
> 
> But to expand slightly, the pop-up was put in place for a reason -- as a permanent reminder for people to abide by the rules. It was considered necessary after repeated violations in that forum. Some recent posts have demonstrated that it still is. Unfortunately.


Yeh I realize that but as I haven't followed the debate that much I didn't know to what the pop up message referred and which forum rule(s) were meant - in short I wasn't that interested.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 28, 2022)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> Yeh I realize that but as I haven't followed the debate that much I didn't know to what the pop up message referred and which forum rule(s) were meant - in short I wasn't that interested.


It just takes you to a page with the rules to the Forum if you click on "our site's rules". Now I tend to be of the opinion that the "'s" is really not necessary. Our site rules. 

That seems a bit more like it. However-- it is a good review. I read through the rules every week, sometimes at the beginning and end. Always good to be familiar with them so you don't break them-- however the mods are exceptionally good at giving kind reminders before just banning you or reprimanding. They are so forgiving.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 28, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> They are so forgiving.


Usually. 😉


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Jul 28, 2022)

Er, I'm not saying the rules aren't important, but having not read many of the posts in the Amazon thread I have no idea which rule(s) were meant by the pop up message.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 28, 2022)

Whichever ones seem applicable.


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 29, 2022)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> ... but having not read many of the posts in the Amazon thread ...


There's definitely no need to ...


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 27, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> S'matter -- you don't like looking at Gollum? I suppose we could do a makeover.
> 
> View attachment 14658


Is that a TikTok filter?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 27, 2022)

No idea -- just pulled off the Interwebs.


----------

